# Problems with internal machines



## tylerdurden (May 9, 2010)

Hello everyone , 

I have a network with ten computers, machine-01 is NAT , and if I try a telnet or other connection from any internal machine, I canÂ´t connect with external machines, I think that maybe a problem with the firewall of machine-01 (NAT) , but I read the file rc.firewall and I'didnt see nothing weird.

Any idea?? 

sorry for my english.
Thanks for all.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2010)

It's a good thing that you gave such a detailed overview of your network and its internal, external and inter-connections, firewalls and routers. The question would have been impossible to answer otherwise.


----------



## Kiiski (May 10, 2010)

Hi

 Could you please show relevant parts of configuration files.
Have you done NAT according to handbook?

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/network-natd.html


----------

